# Google- It may be chicken pox 'hidden' in your tum since childhood - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt3.ggpht.com/news/tbn/x5ioveM0zXFB4M/6.jpgDaily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*It may be chicken pox 'hidden' in your tum since childhood**Daily Mail*He also points out that *irritable bowel syndrome* tends to occur in older people, raising the possibility that a bout of 'intestinal chicken pox' has caused ulcers in their gut lining, and prompted the disorder. Shingles becomes more common after the *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

